# How long can a Mongolian gerbil go with food?



## Tristan (Oct 5, 2008)

without.*

Taking in mind that rodents have a fast metabolism, these are two fatty gerbils. I'm going to guess that it's probably about three days, taking in mind that they store food like a hamster. I ask because I may be going away for a few days and no one can really feed them.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

If I ever kept them id usually just make sure that there feed bowls were full all the while, like I would with any rodentia


----------



## Tristan (Oct 5, 2008)

Most people scatter feed as they're natural foragers, but I usually fill their bowl with food or put up a nibble block when I go away. Just wondered how long the this rodent could last without food in a curiousity sense too.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Tristan said:


> without.*
> 
> Taking in mind that rodents have a fast metabolism, these are two fatty gerbils. I'm going to guess that it's probably about three days, taking in mind that they store food like a hamster. I ask because I may be going away for a few days and no one can really feed them.


if you leave them alone without someone checking on them, you will be breaking the law. To even consider leaving them without food is wicked. You must know someone who would care for them while you are away. Ask at the vets or petshop if you have to. 
If nobody can feed and care for them, you don't go away. It's that simple.
They didn't ask you to get them. You made the dcision and as such, their welfare is your first consideration.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Who's looking after your other pets listed in your sig?
Or are they left to be left their own devices aswell?


----------



## Lucyisafish (Mar 9, 2008)

All of those apart from I guess the cat and skunk should be ok for a few days, like 3 max. With the rodents etc. just feed before you go, make sure water bottle is full and not leaking. Leave one of those treat sticks out. If you give them all three days worth of food, it will last that long, those kind of animals don't wooof it all down in one day, they store it.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Lucyisafish said:


> All of those apart from I guess the cat and skunk should be ok for a few days, like 3 max. With the rodents etc. just feed before you go, make sure water bottle is full and not leaking. Leave one of those treat sticks out. If you give them all three days worth of food, it will last that long, those kind of animals don't wooof it all down in one day, they store it.


 So what if it gets sick or has an accident,? Or what about the fact that it is against the law not to check animals at least once in a 24 hour period?
What if the water bottle does start leaking just after he leaves?Dying of thirst must be a horrible way to die.
I cannot belive there isn't someone somewhere who would offer to care for them . If the OP was closer, they could come here and gladly.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

what about your leo your skunk etc? they will all have to be fed every day too? no/?


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> So what if it gets sick or has an accident,? Or what about the fact that it is against the law not to check animals at least once in a 24 hour period?
> What if the water bottle does start leaking just after he leaves?Dying of thirst must be a horrible way to die.
> I cannot belive there isn't someone somewhere who would offer to care for them . If the OP was closer, they could come here and gladly.


 
Same here, if they were closer id look after them.


----------



## Tristan (Oct 5, 2008)

Wow I know you're all animal lovers but chill out and stop jumping to the worst conclusion. Those who've seen my other posts know I am pretty vague when I ask things because all I want to know is what I bloody asked! I wouldn't have animals if I couldn't care for them. My gerbils and leopard gecko are the only pets I have on me as the rest are under the care of my father. 

I only asked how long they could go without food - in this case, Gerri Gerbil seed mix. Basing on how quickly they consume their food. They'll have other food avaliable, as I said, in the form of nibble blocks and two bowls full of seed mix (in case one gets soiled.) I have flat mates who will check on them but they're idiots and are more animalistic than my gerbils. 

Anyway nevermind I don't care now, as I have to check on my cat's vivarium. Haven't fed him his frog yet.


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

ill look after them for a few days if ya want


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

If it was necersary you had to leave them (better to get someone to care for them though) you could like get a plastic tub with a slop thing, make it so it fits into cage and fill it to top so everytime the bowls eaten it just dropped more food into the bowl.. if it would work.

Then again maybe just leaving 6inch of food throughout the cage would be easier..

: victory:


----------

